# Question about my new Indian fantail (picture inside)



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can help give me a answer about his tail feathers. To my untrained eyes they have decent height and good shape for a Indian fan but I noticed the tail feathers are not very close to each other. Could that just be because he is going through a molt right now?






















.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes if they are kept in close quarters they rub their tails on wire and it damages the feathers. not sure if this is the case but thought I would mention it. pretty bird!

what kind of feed are you feeding? and yes the molt is in full swing here, so allot of the birds are looking unkept so to speak.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> sometimes if they are kept in close quarters they rub their tails on wire and it damages the feathers. not sure if this is the case but thought I would mention it. pretty bird!
> 
> what kind of feed are you feeding? and yes the molt is in full swing here, so allot of the birds are looking unkept so to speak.


Thanks


I just got this guy and his mate over the weekend. I was using regular pigeon feed(grains) but has started using Purina pigeon chow (pellets).


----------

